# Bow Help



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to get into archey hunting, and wonder if I can get some suggestions on bows in the $600 dollar range. I have some ideas, but I know the people on here have a much better knowledge of this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Prime.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Lots of choices in that price range... The best bow for you is the one you like shooting the best... only one way to know that.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

My brother is selling a 2010 Fred Bear Attack. It's been very lightly used. Send me a PM if you're interested in a used bow and I can get you more details. He's probably looking to sell it for around 450.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

For $600 you can buy a used 1 year old high end bow. When it comes to high end models, they are usually in prime condition. Most folks who pay $800 or more for a bow take exceptional care of them. Likely you can pick one up fully loaded with good to great accessories. If you pay $600 for a new bow, it will be bare. Then you will need a good release ($60 to $200 depending on style), a quality rest ($60 to $150, I paid over $200 for my rest), a good stabilizer ($60 to $150 depending on style), quality arrows (figure on about $100 a dozen). Or you can buy a package deal, which will have low end accessories, but will get you started. However, I can guarantee that if you enjoy the sport, you will be upgrading everything. My suggestion would be to go rent some equipment for a few weeks at the archery shop while shooting in a 3-d league and rub shoulders with the participants and see what they are shooting, ask some questions and try their equipment. Most archers are very willing to share their knowledge. You can gain a lot of good information and have fun while doing it. I would also recommend picking up various archery magazines and read the tech talk articles. Do some research on the net and learn about duel cam bow, single cam bows, hybrid cam bows, recurve bows and long bows. Decide on which type you are interested in and go shoot some of the new models in the shops. The difference between last years models and this years models is very slight. There is no need to rush into buying. After you select something, you have several months ahead to learn to shoot proficiently before hunting season begins. Good luck and have some fun.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Whatever you end up getting, I would have a knowledgeable person at a pro shop help you get it set up right for you. A lot of the people working at the big box stores may not know any more about bows than you do at this point. Shooting will be a lot more fun if you have a bow that is set to the correct draw length for you and your rest, draw loop, peep sight and everything else is set up correctly. My wife and I bought our bows at a big box store and subsequently had to have a guy with a little more know-how get us set up right. A knowledgeable archer can also help you select the right arrows for your setup with the correct spine for whatever bow you are shooting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

One suggestion I can throw out for bows in that price range is the Diamond Outlaw which is the bow I bought fully outfitted for $550. The accessories may not be top-of-the-line, but they are plenty good to get you started in my opinion. The real weak link in the accessories here is the Hostage arrow rest that many people seem to dislike. They say it makes a lot of contact with your fletchings and damages them very quick. Another complaint is that they don't tune very well. I can testify that my Outlaw shoots bullet holes in paper with this rest and I haven't seen any of the fletching damage people talk about. This is just one guy's experience, however. Besides, if you don't like this rest you can always get yourself a whisker biscuit for about $50 which is what I would dare say the vast majority of bow hunters out in the field are using and with great success.

http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/419...aw-tsn-bow-package-reviews/reviews.htm?page=2


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to agree on the Outlaw. Great bow for the money and if you check Ebay you can occasionally find them new in box with full warranty for $425.00 or under delivered. Use the extra $$ ya save to put a QAD rest on it and your set! Im getting 290 FPS with a 409gr arrow.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome info! Thank you!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Get a top of the line 2012 or newer used bow. Bear, Prime, Hoyt, Bowtek all make good bows. Each of weird things about them. Some have easily adjustable draw lengths other are draw specific so keep that in mind. Bears are pretty easy to adjust and shoot great.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> I have to agree on the Outlaw. Great bow for the money and if you check Ebay you can occasionally find them new in box with full warranty for $425.00 or under delivered. Use the extra $$ ya save to put a QAD rest on it and your set! Im getting 290 FPS with a 409gr arrow.


Funny. I shoot exactly a 409 grain arrow out of my Outlaw as well. Well, 434 when using a 125 grain head and 409 when using a 100 grain head. I'm shooting 125 grain field tips right now, but may use some 100 grain muzzys that I traded for once hunting season starts. I may go buy some 125s, though. I don't know. I haven't chronographed mine, but I'm probably shooting just a little under your 290 fps with my stubby 27 inch draw length. Still plenty of juice for deer and elk at all sane ranges at whatever speed I'm shooting I'm sure.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive heard 10fps per inch of draw is pretty close, and turns out its real close for me as I'm pulling 29". I was pulling 28.5 when I ran it through my chrono and was a consistent 283-286 so I'm guessing at 290 with a 29" draw, could be a little more. Either way, I found the 100gr 4 blade muzzy more than enough for deer at 41 yards. Hope to try them on elk this next year.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

A couple of more thoughts for consideration. I have been involved in archery for about 50 years, hunting with archery tackle since 1975 (40 years this year) and dabbling in 3-d leagues for probably 20+ years. I tell you this so you know I have seen a lot of equipment, fads, theories, facts and certainly a lot of fiction (B.S. slinging) over that time span. You will find that everyone is an expert, so take advice with a grain of salt. *Don't get caught up in the speed race*, get caught up in comfort, accuracy and repeatability (consistency). I used to shoot what was once considered a fast bow for many years. My current bows are not slow, but certainly not "wicked fast" by todays standards. A few years ago my loper setup shot 328 fps. I have slowed things down the last few years to shooting 315 fps for my hunting setup. For 3-d and goofing off this year, I am shooting really heavy 560 grain 2613 aluminum "tree trunks" at a blazing speed of 250 fps. I shot in the Cache Archers fun shoot a few weeks ago with this setup. My average score did not change from my normally faster, flatter shooting arrow (320 fps). I used to argue that with the speed, the range estimating was not as critical. I still somewhat believe that to be true, however, with the use of a range finder, there is no need for crazy speeds. The faster the arrow, the more critical the arrow tune and the more difficult to get consistent broad head grouping. Not impossible, but certainly not as easy or forgiving. I spent a long time fine tuning my 328 fps loper setup. But, if you are one of these archers who figures that being able to put an arrow into a paper plate size target out to 30 yards is good enough... go for it. I want to be able to thread the arrow through brush or trees if necessary. Shooting 10 inch groups at 30 yards is not good enough for me (even though it will hit the vitals shooting at center mass). Go for comfort and accuracy. Leave the speed to those who think they can handle it and aren't interested in pin point accuracy. (nothing more frustrating than killing trees instead of critters) Regardless, enjoy the sport. There are some great memories waiting for you to experience.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Is your budget $600 for bare bow or $600 for a whole outfit?


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a Mathews Drenalin for Sale on the KSL Classifieds if you are interested with everything on it for under your price, check it out.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

It would be a good idea to make a list of the items you want to buy, estimate the prices, add it all up, have a good laugh (or cry), and then revise the list.

Here are a few things:

Bow
Arrow rest
Peep sight
Front sight
Release
Practice arrows
Case
Target block
String stop
Stabilizer
Quiver
Broadhead arrows
Am I missing anything?

Some items are optional (such as sting stop and stabilizer), but most of the rest are more or less mandatory. This list can burn up $600 pretty fast. I spent $300 for my bow (Mission Craze, a nice inexpensive bow), and the rest of the items brought the total to well over $500, probably pushing $600.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Great info! I'll get out and do some shooting and see what feels best. Unfortunately, being is college and whatnot will limit the price I can pay


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

SidVicious said:


> Great info! I'll get out and do some shooting and see what feels best. Unfortunately, being is college and whatnot will limit the price I can pay


when out looking and shooting these bows Also look at the RTH bows as well there are many bows out there that are Ready to hunt and still under your price range here is an example.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=28978826&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414430


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Whatever you end up getting, I would have a knowledgeable person at a pro shop help you get it set up right for you. A lot of the people working at the big box stores may not know any more about bows than you do at this point.


Excellent advice.
I got a new Hoyt and the sstore set it up. At home, it was flinging arrows, bad fishtailing, totally inconsistent.
Got a recommendation from a guy at work and took a long drive out to his shop. They immediately found 3 things wrong with the initial setup. Fixed them on the spot and told me to try it out on their indoor range. Was the difference between night and day! Plus, he charged me nothing.
That small shop will be getting all my business now.


----------



## tahos (Jan 4, 2015)

I shoot a pse and I love it my deer this year I shot at 110 yards and buried my arrow he was facing me and all I could see was my knock left out of his chest


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Im not even going to suggest anything or even tell you what I have because I like prob many others, its just on preference and how well you shoot it.

But since you twisted my arm, I have a PSE Bow madness:grin:


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Ended up getting this bow for $500

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2014_S...sh-xt-345-fps-compound-bow-hunter-package.htm


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

sweet hope it works out for you. good luck, my offer still stands.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I appreciate it! I will have some questions for you shortly!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I got mine from Huntersfriend too. Great deals and they do set them up perfectly.


----------

